# Craftsman 536.909900 Drift Breaker need wheel drive chain



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

yesterday I was running the 10/32 Drift Breaker, and the drive chain fell off the traction drive. 

it didn't break, but was just laying inside loose completely off both sprockets. this is the chain that drives the solid axle and propels the machine.

it's easy to get on/off the drive sprockets by putting it on the small sprocket, then walking it on the big sprocket by turning the wheels, but it seems a little too easy to get on/off

going to buy a new length of bulk drive chain and re-use the old master link, and put it on. 

anyone else have this problem ? stretched/worn chain, worn sprockets, or both ?

was also thinking, maybe I could take a link out, or turn it around and run the other side of the chain, see it that tightens it up a bit...

what say you ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought enough chain to do all three as my machine when purchased had the drift breaker chain seized stiff. I just went ahead and replaced all three on mine and when I had the jack shaft gear out I drilled it and fitted it with a grease zerk so it could take a shot of grease now and then.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I had that sucker well greased, along with everything else under there, back when I repaired the friction disk assembly throwout bearing.

good idea'r on the grease fitting, thanks...
the other chain on left side is getting loose too...
in the meantime I checked Sears Parts Direct, they still sell the chain

Snowblower 31-in. Chain | Part Number STD316412 | GUARANTEED FIT from Sears PartsDirect










http://www.searspartsdirect.com/Cra...50/0071/536/Model-536909900/0247/1507000.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And it's possible those exact part chains are a better quality than just getting a box of bulk chain but I figured I'm in there messing with it often and greasing stuff so even if the bulk stuff is cheaper it should still get me by 10-20+ years.

I'm pretty sure it's #40 chain. 10' for $12.00 Tru-Pitch Regular Roller Chain - Mills Fleet Farm

Easily made the three chains including the one opps that didn't fit.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

I use a lot of chain at work and get it all here:

McMaster-Carr

It comes in many flavors.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If replacing the chain takes care of it, done. If it doesn't, can you adjust the position of either sprocket to adjust the tension? 

If not, perhaps you could mount an idler somewhere to help take up the slack in the chain?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks for all the help, guys. and the chain sources.
this is a funny duck, there is no tensioner there for the drive wheel chain. if there was, it's gone now.
just a straight chain on 2 sprockets like an old single speed pedal bike, and with no adjustment I could see anywhere.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> And it's possible those exact part chains are a better quality than just getting a box of bulk chain but I figured I'm in there messing with it often and greasing stuff so even if the bulk stuff is cheaper it should still get me by 10-20+ years.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's #40 chain. 10' for $12.00 Tru-Pitch Regular Roller Chain - Mills Fleet Farm
> 
> Easily made the three chains including the one opps that didn't fit.


 the side of the links are stamped 41.  does that mean it's #41, if there is such a thing ?

I had to custom fit a few chains before, one on the Kawasaki 90 dirt bike, and another one on my kid's go kart. but that was a LONG time ago. like 15 years ago...so I have to read up on chain i.d.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

Found it, there is a #41 chain - its go-kart chain.
Go Kart Chain | Mini Bike Chain | Masterlinks


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

awesome, thanks.
looking at their chart, it appears one can "upgrade" a chain in some cases, if the pitch and roller diameter are the same ?
for instance, it looks like #41 and #420 are the same except for the pin diameter, meaning the sprockets won't "see" any difference. just the #420 is stronger ?

http://www.gokartsupply.com/chain.htm


*Standard Roller Chain*

*Connecting Links, Tools and Information*










Standard Roller Chain Specifications & Strengths Chain
Size Chain
Pitch Roller
Diameter Roller
Width The Pin
Diameter Average
Tensile Pounds
Per Foot #35 3/8" 3/16" 3/16" 1/8" 2,100 .22 #41 1/2" 5/16" 1/4" 1/8" 2,000 .27 #420 1/2" 5/16" 1/4" 5/32" 3,700 .38 #40 1/2" 5/16" 5/16" 5/32" 3,700 .41


Many chains have the chain size stamped directly on the chain links.
#35,40,41 & 420 chain are used on American Go Karts and Mini Bikes.
An 11 or 12 tooth clutch sprocket usually indicates the use of 35 chain.
10 tooth clutch sprockets usually indicate the use of #40, 41 or 420 chain.
Make sure you order enough chain, any extra links can always be removed.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm just speculating, but I wouldn't lose sleep over getting a beefier chain. I doubt the chain's strength will limit you. I'd guess that keeping the stock chain size well lubricated would offer more benefit.


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

You will never see any advantage upgrading chain on a snowblower with the slow speed, low torque and limited hours. Kept lubed it should last for decades.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If yours is stamped 41 I'd likely go with #41 but I chose #40 because that's what the original OEM parts were made out of. I never actually looked at the ones on mine. If you look up the specific chain like you posted before it should tell you the size in the description or specifications.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

well, from the practical standpoint, that's what I thought too...stopped by the hardware store today, and was looking at what chain they had, and although it looked weaker, I told the clerk there, this machine is only moving 3 mph when I'm using it....it's not like it needs a Hulk Hogan chain in there...

besides, this chain lasted 35 years...how bad can it be ??

but, for the sake of knowing, and future reference...it appears the stronger chain is a dimensional substitute for the cheaper chain, looking at the specs. is that correct ?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I did some research on this, and found out something ironic...

#41 chain is for mini bikes and go carts
#40 chain is the standard for pedal bikes. and it's stronger than #41

looking at the internal dimensions, it looks like the 2 may interchange.

now that's kind of strange....i.e. why put a stronger chain, on a bike that gets pedaled ? and a weaker chain, on a machine with a 10HP motor on it ?

Bicycle chain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Sizes*

 
Exploded view of a few bicycle chain links


The chain in use on modern bicycles has a 1/2" pitch, which is ANSI standard #40, where the 4 in "#40" indicates the pitch of the chain in eighths of an inch, and metric #8, where the 8 indicates the pitch in sixteenths of an inch.

I've got a few old 10-speed bikes laying around...was going to toss them on my next scrap run. they both have chains on them....hmmmmm.....


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

40, 41, and 420 all share the same pitch. I have used 40 where 41 had previously been used. I can't remember which is wider between 40 and 420 (I think it's 40) but I've used whichever of the two is wider to replace the narrower stuff. I didn't really do it it to upgrade to heavier chain, I did it because in each case I replaced one of the two sprockets with something heavier due to not being able to get the correct part and had to run wider chain.

Also, I've worked on tons of bicycles and I've never seen one yet with 40 chain, a single speed bike will use 41 and anything with derailers will use something narrower than that again.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

well now that's all I had to hear...those old 10 speed bikes are getting scavenged for their drive chains..​ ​ http://www.diygokarts.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12077​ ​ #*1* 







06-23-2011, 08:58 PM 
 kartingizm








Murray Hardrive Gokart
Join Date: Jan 2011
Posts: 173 
Thanks: 40
Thanked 4 Times in 4 Posts 









*can you use #40 chain on a #41 sprocket???* 
title explains all. i cant to find any #40 sprockets for my jackshaft. i looked everywhere 
__________________
Im a bomb technician if you see me running, try to keep up









kartingizm View Public Profile Send a private message to kartingizm Find all posts by kartingizm
​ #*2* 







06-23-2011, 09:33 PM 
 redsox985








Senior Member
Join Date: Mar 2010
Location: PA
Posts: 4,090 
Thanks: 57
Thanked 205 Times in 184 Posts 










Yes, 41 sprockets are a hair narrower, but they work just fine. 
​


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry to send everyone off on all the research. It's what I get for assuming that the engineers who designed these things originally would have specified the same chains for one Drift Breaker that they do for another. I didn't actually pull up GWBs machine and check. 

I'll know better next time for sure.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

no need for apologies. all your advice was good advice.

I'm just addicted to learning and when there is a nebulous unknown, I have to peel that onion and get to the bottom of it. it bugs me not to know exactly what I'm dealing with dimensionally.

today went to Tractor Supply and bought 10 ft. of #41 and a master link. 

also bought an offset link, for the old chain. 

cut the new length of chain 59 links long plus master link = 60 links of chain, that's what was on the old chain.

the old chain, I cut a link out, and put in the offset link as a master link. so that is total 59 links and now slightly shorter than the new chain.

going to try both to see which one fits tighter, because that chain just seemed to darn loose on there.

side by side the old chain was visibly stretched about 1/16" longer than the new chain, when new one was cut to length.

measured the sprockets. the sprocket teeth only measure .170" thick.
yet the chain has an i.d. of .250"

that's a lot of slop for a drive chain. 

it actually should have 1/2" pitch-3/16" roller width chain on it, but there is no such animal.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

the original chain minus one link, was too short. I could have forced it on there but it would have been way too tight.
put the new one on, the DB 10/32 machine running again.

tested it out on 14" packed wet snow in the back yard, it does well.
also ran the AMF Luminaire in there. good fun. actually got he upper augers to engage the higher snow banks a bit.


----------

